# I understand time now.



## Hadley4000 (Nov 16, 2010)

Holy **** okay I understand space time and dimensions now.
So basically.
The faster you go in time the closer you get to the speed of light.
So the faster you get in space the farther you get in time because the light and time are intertwined.
So basically it's like if someone went twice as far in space than you aka faster then they’d be closer to the light-- so proportionally they would have gone through less time than the world around them.
So if you go negatively through time aka past the speed of light then it's time traveling forward because its further from the original point than the light/time is.
But you can take wormholes and since the speed of light is impassable then that must mean that wormholes cut through the universe in space by taking a shortcut through the fourth dimension.
Which means that the shape of the universe is fourth dimensional thus proving the fourth dimension.

So you could only travel forward through time by aging through time at a ridiculously small rate by traveling through space at ridiculously fast rates.
You can forward space travel right now if you were able to hibernate yourself because you’d be close enough to the speed of light for some time dilation so if you say went 1000 years in the round way trip at 1/1000th the speed of light it would be the same as going the speed of light aka not traveling through time whatsoever and then coming back, so if we were able to get ridiculously long lasting human hibernation, we can forward time travel a considerable amount.
The point of forward time travel is to keep sending the ships out and if humanity ever destroys itself or something but the earth is still habitable we could restart the human race also for exploration.

Also time travel into the past would be possible but would require sending the entire universe except you faster than the speed of light so at our current understanding of the universe it isn’t possible.
But if you were to travel forward through a fourth dimension through a wormhole then what stops you from traveling backwards through the fourth dimension and going back in time this is why time is the fourth dimension. Note that the fourth dimension isn't actually time, it's just that “time travel” is how we'd experience it.

So the fourth dimension is time but it's like length, we can only move it backwards or forwards. Then you get width, the 5th dimension, which splits potential decisions into possibilities. Then you’d get the 6th dimension, which would be like a a 2d array of the 5th dimension. So basically since we are in the 3rd dimension, we can only see how they react to each other in three dimensions, so the 1st, 4th, 7th, and so on dimensions are “special dimensions” because each of those goes beyond another comprehension.
And every possible action in the universe, aka literally anything that could have happened has already happened but we cannot see it because we are stuck in our dimension so basically we are just one of many possible versions of yourself and the walls of the 4-56 dimension cube are infinite because we can't understand up to the 7th.
But if were one of an infinite series of possibilities perhaps we are of the minute possibility that we evolved too far away to ever reach another planet so life on earth would never come into contact with alien life **** our issue was in assuming that we are the only incarnation of ourselves when in reality there are an infinite amount of me among an even more infinite amount of not me.
So our concept of infinity is based off the only infinite reality, the size of the universe, so infinity is connected to the the dimension, since that is the point at which we can't comprehend what can be beyond infinite size, so the 4th/7th/10th dimensions are the third dimensional concepts of infinity to the n-3rd dimensional.

now, we know that our universe could be infinitely sized because we know that any universe is infinitely sized because it loops. Like say you took a 2 dimensional world, aka a square, and folded it up into a sphere. A 2-d being on that 2-d world would keep going around and around unaware that he's actually starting where he was, because he unknowingly traveled through a high dimension. The higher dimension loops the universe so it has infinite space and time. Wormholes are to the 3rd dimension what tunnels are to the second dimension.

Time dilation is light dilation, hence intertwine between space and light.

If you ever think to yourself of how unlucky you are think about how epically lucky the odds are of earth being a living planet, than think to yourself of what a fraction of life on earth is even capable of thought then think how much less likely it is to be a mammal, than a primate, than a human, than a human in the 21st century. We have incredible, incredible luck just existing. You have beaten unbelievable odds to be as happy as you are now, or even capable of having thought. And perhaps the 7-8-9 dimensions are the possible ways that 4-5-6 time traversing could happen


For all the tl;dr, I made a video.


----------



## souljahsu (Nov 16, 2010)

What does this has to do with speed cubing?


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 16, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> What does this has to do with speed cubing?


 
There is an off topic section for a reason.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 16, 2010)

The paragraph where you used a 2d object traversing a 3d world was quite good, and actually made me understand the idea of wormholes a lot better (assuming that this is more than just a crackpot theory.) certainly was fun read, and while some of it was hard to get through, it seems like this actually has validity as a series of theories (not in any way implying there is fact in this.)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 16, 2010)

so wait we cant make robots conscious because under the 7th dimensional theory there must be an infinite number of consciousness but we will never be able to program so there are an infinite number of possibilities so therefore robots can never be conscious because wed have infinitely many robots in the infinite number of universes and they’d all be unique programming so wed have to have an infinite number of unique robot consciousness but that could never happen so consciousness requires something special thats only for living things


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2010)

soo...you're high.

pretty interesting read though, gotta admit


----------



## blade740 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've heard a similar theory of >3 dimensional space but such dimensions for 5+ don't seem the same as spacial/temporal dimensions. A spacial dimension is a line with an infinite number of points, and an infinite number of points in between any two points. Temporal (time) dimensions are the same, an infinite continuum that is infinitely subdividable. 

Your description of the 5th dimension, of every point along the line being a potential decision, is fundamentally different. Each decision brings about a change but there is no end to end continuum: each potential universe is based on an infinite number of decisions, not simply that universe's position along the 5th dimension line. Such a definition would require not 5 dimensions, but an INFINITE number of dimensions: one for each possible branching decision. And then on top of that, if the 5th dimension covers all possible outcomes, what's the point of the 6th dimension at all? 

The way I imagine (spacial) dimensions above the third is this, similar to your analogy:

A 1-dimensional creature is sitting in a 1-dimensional room (essentially, a line segment) with a "door" at each end. He passes through one door, and finds himself in a similar room. He passes to the other side and through that door, and through 2 more rooms. After going through the fourth door, the 1-dimensional man finds himself in the room where he started. Unbeknownst to him, he just discovered the 2nd dimension. Those four rooms were actually 4 sides of a square.

A 2-dimensional creature is sitting in a 2-dimensional, square shaped room. There are 4 doors: one on each side. He passes through one door, and finds himself in an identical room. He goes straight across, and finds another room. Goes straight across that one, etc, etc, after 4 rooms he's back in the original room. Turns out he discovered the 3rd dimension, and each room was a face on a cube.

A 3-dimensional creature is sitting in a 3-dimensional, cube shaped room. There are 6 doors: one on each side, one on the floor, and one on the ceiling. He goes through one door, and finds himself in an identical room. Goes to the opposite door, etc, etc, 4 rooms later, he finds himself in the original room. Unbeknownst to him, he just discovered the 4th dimension. Each 3-dimensional room was one "face" of a 4-d hypercube. 

Now, a 4-d hypercube is difficult to visualize. It's easy to visualize a cube in 2 dimensions, but how about in 1 dimension? Even a 2d representation is only a projection of the cube from one 3-dimensional perspective. Similarly, there's no way to really visualize a hypercube in your 2-dimensional view. Even a 3-dimensional view is simply a perspective from one 4-dimensional viewpoint. And a 2d view is like a 1d picture of a cube: it'd be nearly impossible to convey the geometry in an understandable way. 

In other words, "homie you HIIIIIIIIIIIIGH"


----------



## stinkocheeze (Nov 16, 2010)

A Quantum Psysicist walks into a bar. Maybe.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 16, 2010)

@blade, my understanding was that he covered that by saying 

"Note that the fourth dimension isn't actually time, it's just that “time travel” is how we'd experience it."

I don't think he was saying that the fifth dimension is all of these potential universes, but that we'd have to travel through the fifth dimension to get to these other universes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 16, 2010)

blade740 said:


> I've heard a similar theory of >3 dimensional space but such dimensions for 5+ don't seem the same as spacial/temporal dimensions. A spacial dimension is a line with an infinite number of points, and an infinite number of points in between any two points. Temporal (time) dimensions are the same, an infinite continuum that is infinitely subdividable.
> 
> Your description of the 5th dimension, of every point along the line being a potential decision, is fundamentally different. Each decision brings about a change but there is no end to end continuum: each potential universe is based on an infinite number of decisions, not simply that universe's position along the 5th dimension line. Such a definition would require not 5 dimensions, but an INFINITE number of dimensions: one for each possible branching decision. And then on top of that, if the 5th dimension covers all possible outcomes, what's the point of the 6th dimension at all?
> 
> ...





Well that's just silly.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 16, 2010)

Well to my understanding, time is money.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 16, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Well to my understanding, time is money.


Therefore money is the fourth dimension?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Therefore money is the fourth dimension?


 
Why didn't we think of this before?


----------



## Lorken (Nov 16, 2010)

I reckon an explosion, the size of a nuclear bomb in the vacuum of space would get you going pretty damn close to the speed of light if you could somehow contain it. Also, no video there D:


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 16, 2010)

Not too close, supernova's can reach around 30,000km/s if I'm correct.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Lorken said:


> I reckon an explosion, the size of a nuclear bomb in the vacuum of space would get you going pretty damn close to the speed of light if you could somehow contain it. Also, no video there D:


 
Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

On a serious note there are spacecraft designs that use nuclear bombs as a propellant; however they have slow acceleration/velocity, use LOTS of bombs, and are, in fact, illegal. Although, as Mr Carl Sagan said, they are probably the best use for nuclear weapons.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 16, 2010)

Lorken said:


> I reckon an explosion, the size of a nuclear bomb in the vacuum of space would get you going pretty damn close to the speed of light if you could somehow contain it. Also, no video there D:


 
The concept of "close to the speed of light" is very relative. The faster you go, the more energy is needed to accelerate you. One thing is for sure, a person (with mass) will never reach that speed.


If you think you understand quantum physics, that means that you don't understand it!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 16, 2010)

This doesn't cover nearly all the issues I have with what you posted, but if you can explain some of the vague handwavy (and likely incorrect) stuff you wrote, that'd be a start. For the record, I don't know anything about general relativity, but I doubt you (and most other people on this forum) do, either.

1. "The faster you go in time the closer you get to the speed of light."
This is incorrect. Consider some frame F' that is moving with velocity v with respect to some rest frame F. As v increases, the Lorentz factor gamma = 1/sqrt(1-v^2/c^2) increases. Since gamma = dt/dT, where t is time as measured in F' and T is proper time, dt/dT increases as well. This is called time dilation.

2. What does "the faster you get in space the farther you get in time" mean?

3. "You can forward space travel right now if you were able to hibernate yourself because you’d be close enough to the speed of light for some time dilation so if you say went 1000 years in the round way trip at 1/1000th the speed of light it would be the same as going the speed of light aka not traveling through time whatsoever and then coming back, so if we were able to get ridiculously long lasting human hibernation, we can forward time travel a considerable amount."
A frame traveling at 1/1000th the speed of light has gamma = 1/sqrt(1-0.001^2) = 1.0000005. That is, in that frame, time is dilated by a factor of 1.0000005. For purposes of discussion on a speedcubing forum, this is a negligible amount. On the other hand, in a frame whose velocity approaches the speed of light, gamma approaches infinity. That is not a negligible amount.

4. "Also time travel into the past would be possible but would require sending the entire universe except you faster than the speed of light so at our current understanding of the universe it isn’t possible."
I'm not sure what you're trying to say here, but I would like to mention that time travel (demonstrate/disprove) is a famous unsolved problem, so it's unlikely that you just dealt with it in one sentence.

5. "Time dilation is light dilation, hence intertwine between space and light."
I know what time dilation is. What is light dilation?

6. "If you ever think to yourself of how unlucky you are think about how epically lucky the odds are of earth being a living planet, than think to yourself of what a fraction of life on earth is even capable of thought then think how much less likely it is to be a mammal, than a primate, than a human, than a human in the 21st century. We have incredible, incredible luck just existing. You have beaten unbelievable odds to be as happy as you are now, or even capable of having thought."
This is like an argument someone would make while trying to prove the existence of God. And it's still not valid. We are not special.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 16, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> This doesn't cover nearly all the issues I have with what you posted, but if you can explain some of the vague handwavy (and likely incorrect) stuff you wrote, that'd be a start. For the record, I don't know anything about general relativity, but I doubt you (and most other people on this forum) do, either.
> 
> 1. "The faster you go in time the closer you get to the speed of light."
> This is incorrect. Consider some frame F' that is moving with velocity v with respect to some rest frame F. As v increases, the Lorentz factor gamma = 1/sqrt(1-v^2/c^2) increases. Since gamma = dt/dT, where t is time as measured in F' and T is proper time, dt/dT increases as well. This is called time dilation.
> ...


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 16, 2010)

I suspected as much.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 16, 2010)

I only needed to read 5 lines of the OP to come to this conclusion....



> I understand time now.


I'm afraid you really don't.
My guess is you just read a pop science book (webpage) or have just been to your first physics lecture at college.
Great that you're getting into science, but I'm afraid you'll need to stick with it.


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2010)

Time is merely an illusion created by the government to limit our thinking!


----------



## jiggy (Nov 16, 2010)

What a load of bong water.


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 16, 2010)

What a drop of acid.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 16, 2010)

I was doing some calculations for the 1-56 dimension cube and I discovered something very amazing. The mathematics of the 1-56 dimension cube unraveled deep truths of the mystic cubiverse:





Earth has 4 corner simultaneous 4-day time cube in only 24 hour rotation. 4 corner days, cube 4 quad EARTH- No 1 Day God.

Simple Cube Divinity is the most perfect and life supporting form existing in the universe and on Earth - including Earth itself. Do you realize that a 4 corner square rotating 1/4 turn creates a full circle? A fully rotated square will create 16 corners, 96 hours and 4 simultaneous 24 hour Day cycles within only a single imaginary cubed Earth rotation. This amounts to a spiraling quad helix of Earth as it revolves around the Sun - rotating as it revolves around the Sun, to induce the value of the Sun revolving about the Earth. This act demonstrates that both Sun and Earth rotate around each other simultaneously - thus creating Opposites existing only as Opposites with a zero value existence between the binary and cancelling to nothing as One or God theism. All Creation occurs between Opposites, and exists only as Opposites - with a zero value existence. As One or as a Godism, all Opposite values cancel to nothing. The Circle you see around Earth divides Earth into Opposite values equal to a zero existence. As One or God, both Earth and Human cancel to nothing. The whole of the Universe is composed of Opposites - with a zero value existence - that cancles to nothing as One or a God. Humans worship ONEness of DEATH, thus they are destroying the Life of all Opposites by which all Creation exists. There is no Human or God who can match my Cube Wisdom as a Cube Phenomenoligist - The Cube God Measurer. While the Circle of Earth rotation is a perpetual enbodiment as it is void of the Corner Time notches that accumulate as aging Life for the 4 corner residents. Have you mentality to know 4 Days rotating simultaneously on Earth?

Ignore Cubic Math at your own peril, and of humanity. You have a god like brain - parallel opposite & analytical, wasted if you believe in ONE.

Educators are lying bastards.

-1 x -1 = +1 is WRONG, it is academic stupidity and is evil.

The educated stupid should acknowledge the natural antipodes of +1 x +1 = +1 and -1 x -1 = -1 exist as plus and minus values of opposite creation - depicted by opposite sexes and opposite hemispheres. Entity is death worship - for it cancels opposites.

Earth is composed of opposite hemispheres which rotate in opposite directions - equal to a zero value existence (plus & minus). As entity, the opposite hemispheres cancel out. Earth exists as 4 - 90 degree opposite corners quadrants, but not as a 360 degree circle. Earth is Cubic Opposites, nothing as circle. A singularity inflicted scholar has not the mentality, freedom or guts to know that academia is a Trojan Horse mind control. 

CATASTROPIC WARNING -
Obama must resign to save his people from his catastrophe. SUN power will not allow and Black Skin power to rule over its Light Domain. Hell cometh to the dumb, ignorant, educated stupid "Worshipers of ONE", for Creation is of OPPOSITES. WARNING TO EDUCATED STUPID, Black Skin equates imprisonment, white race had nothing to do making negros black. Even a worst imprisonment exists when the whites are under Dark rule, who seek revenge for false slavory. Hell, I am as much an economic slave as any black. Not one black in America wears a shackle that prevents them from returning to their African culture. White people are not obligated to nurture the black race - when actually dark and light should exist on opposite corners of Earth as depicted by midday and midnight. The white race is actually stupid to give welfare and integrate with the Black Race, who in time will slaughter them. The white race has done more to support the Black Race around the World than even the Black Race itself. In America, Blacks have welfare, in Africa they have AIDS. Play the colors dealt, some have to the cops and the others the robbers, next life it will be reversed. Hell could be the living in Black skin, but for whites living under Black rule could be a harsher hell.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha, had forgotten about Time Cube. <3


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 16, 2010)

Godmil said:


> I only needed to read 5 lines of the OP to come to this conclusion....
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you really don't.
> ...


 



You really should read the rest, though. Then you'll get what was going on.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 16, 2010)

What's going on is a CONSPIRACY!

That's right old man!


----------



## vgbjason (Nov 17, 2010)

So then can we send stuff back in time by freezing it? Like absolute zero and all that jazz


----------



## Chrish (Nov 17, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> So then can we send stuff back in time by freezing it? Like absolute zero and all that jazz


 
..what? no..

edit-- 

I assume that was a joke. Please.


----------



## hatter (Nov 17, 2010)

As only a junior optical engineering major, I admittedly have very little knowledge of this issue so, I could very easily be wrong.



Hadley4000 said:


> So the faster you get in space the farther you get in time because the light and time are intertwined.
> So basically it's like if someone went twice as far in space than you aka faster then they’d be closer to the light-- so proportionally they would have gone through less time than the world around them.



This, grammatically, makes no sense. I THINK what you are trying to explain is this phenomenon:

Both of us have synchronized stop watches -- whenever you start or stop yours, mine starts or stops. You're a lucky duck and you get to go into a space craft that goes near the speed of light and as soon as your spacecraft sets off, your stop watch begins. When you are done with your travel, you come back to where I am (on Earth, not in the spacecraft). Your stopwatch has a time much shorter than mine! Additionally, I aged throughout this process much more than you. We must remember, though, that since mass increases as you go near the speed of light, going the speed of light will never be possible (as I understand it).



Hadley4000 said:


> So if you go negatively through time aka past the speed of light then it's time traveling forward because its further from the original point than the light/time is.



Again, grammatically this makes no sense. Also, there is no such thing as 'negative time', it _may _ be possible to travel backwards in time (though, some scientists suggest that it is only possible to travel forwards in time). Also, as I stated before, you cannot go 'past' the speed of light because the increase in mass limits how fast you can go (interestingly enough, we CAN send information in waves faster than the speed of light, but that is a discussion for another day).




Hadley4000 said:


> But you can take wormholes and since the speed of light is impassable then that must mean that wormholes cut through the universe in space by taking a shortcut through the fourth dimension.
> Which means that the shape of the universe is fourth dimensional thus proving the fourth dimension.



I guess I can follow what you are trying to say here. Think of space as a linen sheet (much like gravity is, which is also interesting). Say point a and point b on the sheet are 10 cm apart. You can easily fold this sheet and make the distance much closer. As I understand space and time in the theory of relativity, this is how space could _possibly _work. 

Also, we don't actually KNOW what the 4th dimension is -- Einstein only theorized it.



Ultimately, I honestly believe we will never understand any dimension greater than the one we live in. Just like if you were a square living in 2D world you could not perceive a cube, humans in this dimension probably cannot perceive things in higher dimensions.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## endless_akatsuki (Nov 17, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> So then can we send stuff back in time by freezing it? Like absolute zero and all that jazz


 


Chrish said:


> ..what? no..



I think he meant send stuff forward. If you froze something to absolute zero, then you freeze its aging process, right? And so, 500 years later, people will find it, and unfreeze it. Even if you're dead, the object is taken forward in time.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 18, 2010)

hatter said:


> This, grammatically, makes no sense. I THINK what you are trying to explain is this phenomenon:
> 
> Again, grammatically this makes no sense.





No wai.


----------



## Forte (Nov 18, 2010)

tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime

sirocco the dawn


----------

